# Threads you'll never see



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Most of us who have been around for a little while know each others likes and dislikes. What are some threads that you would never see a member start. Let's keep it funny and light hearted. I'll start it off with:
This is UGA's year by HT2


----------



## HuntinTom

I HAVE NO OPINION ABOUT THAT by GeauxLSU


----------



## RThomas

"Meat is Murder" by anyone


----------



## Jody Hawk

I love my new crossbow !!!!!!!!!By Randy !!!!!!


----------



## Nick_T

I love NASCAR, by Jim Thompson


----------



## huntnnut

I hate Hooters by RamblinRack...


----------



## PFDR1

*Ngmm*

I HATE POKE SALAT!


----------



## Branchminnow

barry Bonds Is The Best Baseball Player Ever By Ngmm :d


----------



## Nick_T

I wish I hadn't traded my Tricycle, by bradpatt03


----------



## Branchminnow

I want tto be a moderator 

















By HT2


----------



## HuntinTom

HOW DOES THIS KEYBOARD WORK?  HT2


----------



## Branchminnow

I love Chevys 


By Bradd Patt.


----------



## bull0ne

Tips for hunting over corn by Jeff Young


----------



## Branchminnow

The true art of fenced in hunting by RANDY cosponsored by Cpiper.


----------



## HuntinTom

THE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE AT ADVENTURE OUTDOORS   -- Uhh, aparently no one


----------



## Trizey

What is your favorite way to prepare Grits?  by Rpaul11


----------



## Branchminnow

The truth is not important ByJBOWERS


----------



## HuntinTom

SIMPLY STATED by John Bowers


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3

I really don't get this whole turkey hunting thing...    by Arrow3


----------



## bradpatt03

how do i use photoshop? by nick t


----------



## Nick_T

Written directions are easy, by BEARDGITTER


----------



## bradpatt03

how do i post replys? by ht2


----------



## HuntinTom

THINGS I HATE ABOUT PRETTY FLOWERS - by Delton


----------



## bradpatt03

i just hate smart alecs - by nick t, ngmm, beard


----------



## dixie

Whose ready for deer  season to be over?? by J/T


----------



## Nick_T

Hooters trip! ,by Branchminnow


----------



## ryano

welcome to ARCHERY season all my fellow crossbow shooters by Randy


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I don't have acne anymore by Bradpatt03


----------



## Nick_T

Mule for Sale, by PSE TRITON


----------



## the HEED!

Im done screwing with digital photos by Nick T


----------



## bull0ne

No more woods greens for me by NGMM


----------



## MCBUCK

The PETA Guide To Vegetarian Cooking

 By Coondawg


----------



## the HEED!

I dont follow wrestling by NGMM


----------



## bradpatt03

wish i had more free time - by ngmm


----------



## bull0ne

My first dog hunt with Cpiper by HT2


----------



## Nick_T

I love my cell service, by  bull0ne


----------



## the HEED!

Sweet goat needs home by Nick T


----------



## ryano

I will never step into another Hooters again, by HT2


----------



## HuntinTom

HOW TO BECOME A CHARTER WOODY'S MEMBER - by elgringoloco


----------



## PFDR1

Hunting is a MAN'S SPORT by Gadeerwoman


----------



## bull0ne

One year of no PM's from mods or Admin  by NickT


----------



## Nick_T

Earrings are for girls only, by Nugefan


----------



## ryano

Barry Bonds is a joke by Jim Thompson


----------



## Sandman619

GO GATORS!!    by 99% of woodys members


----------



## 1fishinfool

The Republican Party is AWESOME!!! By dbone


----------



## bradpatt03

how do yall post so much? by ht2


----------



## ryano

I LOVE MY JOB!!!! by Arrow3


----------



## the HEED!

*Bullone*



> n\one year of no pms from moderators by NickT


----------



## ryano

Dale Earnhardt Jr is a joke, Jimmie Johnson RULES by 3and8fan4ever


----------



## the HEED!

I got purdy feet by Jim Thompson


----------



## the HEED!

Brandon let me HAVE his truck by Arrow3's girl... well maybe


----------



## Branchminnow

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> I got purdy feet by Jim Thompson


The thread title was threads you will never see.


----------



## Nick_T

It wasn't Bigfoot, it was Jeff Young!, by Delton


----------



## Branchminnow

I cannot get along with anyone by Geuax LSU.


----------



## HuntinTom

BARBED WIRE IS MY BEST FRIEND by coondawg (If you don't get that one, PM coondawg and he'll fill you in   )


----------



## Branchminnow

Aint no way Im voting against my right wing brothers By AAA DAWG


----------



## HuntinTom

COLLEGE ROCKS! - by Woody's Janitor


----------



## Branchminnow

Im not cleaning up any more threads by JT JY and the rest of the mods.


----------



## Branchminnow

Dont yall just hate hummingbirds BY  Delton


----------



## the HEED!

> barb wire is my best friend by coon dawg



yea I read that one, owwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Nick_T

Chainsaw Repair 101, by Coon Dog


----------



## Branchminnow

I just read the one liner hand book by Coon dawg,NGMM,beardgitter pes triton.and nick T


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Nick_T said:
			
		

> Chainsaw Repair 101, by Coon Dog


Best one yet.


----------



## HuntinTom

HOW TO WIN FRIENDS AND INFLUENCE PEOPLE by CPiper


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Do You Ever Just Want To Stay Home On Sunday Mornin       By Branchminnow


----------



## specialk

I like Cornflakes by specialk


----------



## the HEED!

*Branchminnow*

you will see that one cause I just finished it and loaned it to Nick T


----------



## Nick_T

Sunburn is for Whimps, by Bowbender


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Im tired of arguing  GeauxLsu


----------



## Branchminnow

I just got in touch with my feminine side by FESTUSHAGGIN


----------



## HuntinTom

THIS MAY SOUND SILLY, BUT... by Mr. Vernon


----------



## Branchminnow

Nick_T said:
			
		

> Hooters trip! ,by Branchminnow


     

Did gitter ever tell you why?


----------



## Nick_T

I really do look like my avatar, by HuntinTom


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Does anyone know Martha Stewarts Email Address?  NGMM


----------



## the HEED!

Im giving up Woodys and posting all together by HT2


----------



## HuntinTom

Nick_T said:
			
		

> I really do look like my avatar, by HuntinTom


  I don't get it?


----------



## Branchminnow

dad gum this is fun.


----------



## Nick_T

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Did gitter ever tell you why?



Yea he did. I knew there was personal reasons and wasn't gonna push the issue. Believe that, Nick T not pushing an issue, will wonders ever sease!

Nick T


----------



## the HEED!

Help I cant get rid of the beavers by TobyFloyd, (man he was getting some bigguns earlier this summer)


----------



## Branchminnow

Im going to live between the hedges in Athens by RAMBLINGRACK and JODY HAWK


----------



## Nick_T

I like living in ATL, by No GA. Mt. Man


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Tech has uuuuugly Cheerleaders by Ramblinrack


----------



## HuntinTom

DALE WHO? by 3and8fan4ever


----------



## Branchminnow

Not pushing issues by NICK-T


----------



## S.Dailey

Encore Rifle for Sale..contact D2D, JT, HT2, or Daddypaul


----------



## the HEED!

My camper isnt big enough! by Toilver


----------



## Nick_T

Taylor Co. is really growing, by leadoff


----------



## the HEED!

"NO Comment" by FestusHaggin


----------



## Branchminnow

I really dont know it all by RANDY


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I have a girlfriend  by  Bradpatt


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I hate trucks by arrow3s girl


----------



## bull0ne

My first highfence deer hunt  by leadoff


----------



## Branchminnow

Surprise Im going to vote for a Liberal this year by Leadoff.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I have the worst boyfriend ever by Arrow 3's girl


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

That salmon was horrible   by anybody that went to the cookout


----------



## leadoff

_Looking for a Wife_ - HT2 

_Looking for my Wife_ - Randy 

_The Gastronomical Dangers of Creole Cuisine_ - GeauxLSU

_Top Ten Reasons I Love Fort Valley_ - NickT


----------



## bull0ne

Why i became a poacher   by GeauxLSU


----------



## Limbshaker

"How Jim Thompson and Beardgitter learned to get along"


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The truth about Woody and me by Jim Thompson


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Is the Nra really that imortant?   by anybody


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

anybody know how to run a mule plow? by Vernon Holt


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

When do you know you have Too many toys? By Branchminnow


----------



## Michael Lee

Anyone have some good taxidermy tips? by Woody

ML


----------



## ryano

I dont go to Church on Sundays by HuntinTom


----------



## gacowboy

There's so many posts on the Chronic Wasting Disease Forum   that I can't keep up with it!-JB


----------



## ryano

Leadoffs girlfriend is ugly by ANY of us Woodyites that have ever seen her


----------



## Branchminnow

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Leadoffs girlfriend is ugly by ANY of us Woodyites that have ever seen her


I tried to think of something like that but my great mind was lost on the subject.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Leadoffs girlfriend is ugly by ANY of us Woodyites that have ever seen her


That was what I was going to post honest.


----------



## ryano

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> That was what I was going to post honest.



sorry about that guys!


----------



## Limbshaker

"Post whatever you like"............Jeff Young


----------



## GeauxLSU

It really doesn't matter - JBowers
My romantic dinner with GeauxLSU - Jeff Young
I've decided to quit my job and be an exotic dancer in Key West - Huntin' Tom
Would everone please stop stirring the pot- NickT
Hey, this truck IS gay!- BradP
I met a Woody's member - JimT
Why I hate Nugent and Little E - Nugefan
I finally got a clue, I'm voting Republican - dbone
Why liberals make better neighbors - THunter
Poke is nasty - N. Ga Mtn Man
I sure love rap - Festus
Government is your friend - Throwback
I've lost my sense of humor - Branchminnow
I can't believe how smoothly today went - Skipper
Glad that's over, my body had been taken over by aliens - Randy
The joy of shooting small bore while listening to Elton John while wearing a flower dress - dElton
I have nothing to do - Dawn2Dusk
Yankees suck - BowBender
I'm scared to hunt at night - coon dawg
Politics sho is silly - Howard Rourke
1001 things I love me about some grits. - RPaul
I don't see any reason to arrest any of you - Toliver
Drove through downtown just for fun - Al33
Who let all these folks in here? Shut the door! - Woody
Want to buy a recoil pad for my .22lr - 7x57
Big bucks I've killed - Woodsong
Pics of my hunter's orange wardrobe - HT2
People eat crawfish?!?!  That's gross! or...
My hair is just too thick - GeauxLSU

To the many I missed, I'm sorry, or you're welcome.  Your pick.


----------



## Limbshaker

"This is just a warning", by Toliver


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Do yall think im sexy?   NGMM


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

A simple Poll for you by GeauxLSU


----------



## bull0ne

My last controversial Thread ever  by Bowbender


----------



## Branchminnow

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> "Post whatever you like"............Jeff Young


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Man I had a hard day at the office  By Bradpatt


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Do you ever just get tired of working in yer Garden,  whats it all for anyway theres a grocery store just down the street.  by Branchminnow


----------



## Branchminnow

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> It really doesn't matter - JBowers
> My romantic dinner with GeauxLSU - Jeff Young
> I've decided to quit my job and be an exotic dancer in Key West - Huntin' Tom
> Would everone please stop stirring the pot- NickT
> Hey, this truck IS gay!- BradP
> I met a Woody's member - JimT
> Why I hate Nugent and Little E - Nugefan
> I finally got a clue, I'm voting Republican - dbone
> Why liberals make better neighbors - THunter
> Poke is nasty - N. Ga Mtn Man
> I sure love rap - Festus
> Government is your friend - Throwback
> I've lost my sense of humor - Branchminnow
> I can't believe how smoothly today went - Skipper
> Glad that's over, my body had been taken over by aliens - Randy
> The joy of shooting small bore while listening to Elton John while wearing a flower dress - dElton
> I have nothing to do - Dawn2Dusk
> Yankees suck - BowBender
> I'm scared to hunt at night - coon dawg
> Politics sho is silly - Howard Rourke
> 1001 things I love me about some grits. - RPaul
> I don't see any reason to arrest any of you - Toliver
> Drove through downtown just for fun - Al33
> Who let all these folks in here? Shut the door! - Woody
> Want to buy a recoil pad for my .22lr - 7x57
> Big bucks I've killed - Woodsong
> Pics of my hunter's orange wardrobe - HT2
> People eat crawfish?!?!  That's gross! or...
> My hair is just too thick - GeauxLSU
> 
> To the many I missed, I'm sorry, or you're welcome.  Your pick.


Thats not being very acceptable of others lifestyles     


But I like em.


----------



## leadoff

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Leadoffs girlfriend is ugly by ANY of us Woodyites that have ever seen her



Thanks, fellas!  Let's just hope she doesn't go and get her eyes checked any time soon!


----------



## Branchminnow

leadoff said:
			
		

> Thanks, fellas!  Let's just hope she doesn't go and get her eyes checked any time soon!


Well do our best to pray that you stay lucky.......


----------



## Branchminnow

Us ugly fellers got to stick together.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Bootys was awful by Flash


----------



## CAMO84

My trophy rainbow by Jelly6739


----------



## CAMO84

hunting for dumbies by ayone.


----------



## Limbshaker

Does anyone hate to type any  worse than me?....by NGMM


----------



## Branchminnow

I dont have no more time for this board by NGMM


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster

How to safely remove the "L" from your forehead....By anyone with more than 1000 posts. JK


----------



## Cranium

Why thw 7mm/08 is the worst round ever by D2D,JT,HT2,Randy


----------



## bull0ne

I saw a mountain lion by HT2


----------



## HuntinRebel3

Coming out of the Closet by FestusHaggin      

God, Pam Anderson is UGLY!!!!  by Randy


----------



## S.Dailey

You can never add too much powder.... by 7x57 and other reloaders


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Coming out of the Closet by FestusHaggin
> 
> God, Pam Anderson is UGLY!!!!  by Randy


----------



## Limbshaker

I need a little information  on cleaning fish.....Rainbow Fish

by Branchminnow


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Do I look fat guys?  by Beardgitter


----------



## ryano

free hunts at my place, by Joe Anderson


----------



## ElkMan

Working On the Chain Gang, BY THunter


----------



## Branchminnow

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> I need a little information  on cleaning fish.....Rainbow Fish
> 
> by Branchminnow


I bet that took awhile to type ........


----------



## ryano

we made reservations to hunt at Foggy Bottom Whitetails, by Phil, Randy and Jeff Young


----------



## Limbshaker

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> Do I look fat guys?  by Beardgitter




Alright now Festus................that's about enough of that............................
That ain't me, that ain't me ....It ain't me I tell ya.......


----------



## GeauxLSU

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> Do I look fat guys?  by Beardgitter


   <--- me desperately trying to poke my mind's eye out!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

i just have one thing to ask.  please tell me that was a woman taking that picture.  and why?


----------



## Augie

"I confess, that's me in a speedo" by Beardgitter


----------



## Limbshaker

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> i just have one thing to ask.  please tell me that was a woman taking that picture.  and why?




Okay.............I hate to tell this but Jim Thompsonpaid me to pose for that........he paid me enough not to ask why????


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

i guess we all have our standards.  some are just lower than others


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Makes me worry a little more about mr thompson.  i will never go on that campin trip now


----------



## Al33

It's called a toothbrush, not teethbrush, for good reason  by my good friend ramblinrack


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

i started to ask why noone has butchered that picture into something more funny.  then i realized it couldnt possibly be any funnier than that


----------



## ryano

Al33 said:
			
		

> It's called a toothbrush, not teethbrush, for good reason  by my good friend ramblinrack


----------



## Limbshaker

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> Makes me worry a little more about mr thompson.  i will never go on that campin trip now


Oh, you've been invited on a camping trip too.........watch him if he's got that camera.....and stay away from big rocks................   


Sorry NGMM about the thread hijacking....


----------



## Al33

*One more rack and I'll pick on someone else.*

What's the "shift" key for?  by ramblinrack

I love ya man.


----------



## J.T.

Anybody know where I can get a good mullett haircut?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Computer help pleeease by JT


----------



## Branchminnow

Can anybody help me I need truck and engine advice BY SOUTHERN STEEL


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Man I love Poke Salit by Ramblinrack


----------



## PWalls

How to type around the censor and get away with it. by Jim Thompson


----------



## Branchminnow

PWalls said:
			
		

> How to type around the censor and get away with it. by Jim Thompson


----------



## Limbshaker

Does anybody have any advice on how to crank my FORD


By GEAUXLSU


----------



## PWalls

Crossbows and In-Line Muzzleloaders: A Comprehensive List of Primitive Weapons That Need Their Own Special Season.

By Randy


----------



## Handgunner

Top Ten things to do while in "Time Out" -- Nick T  

How to harrow a food plot the right way -- Jim Thompson

I'm at a lost for words -- Phil, HT2, and many others.

Why I hate turkey hunting -- Randy, HHH, Bullone, and others...

Why I hate Round-up -- Sandra

Chitlins taste as bad as they smell -- Jody Hawk

Coutheness -- Jeff Young 

I hate buses -- Hunting Tom 

A lot were already taken... This is a FUN THREAD!  Way to go, NGMM!


----------



## dixie

I know I'm gonna regret this one, Bowhunting 101 Mod, by Dixie


----------



## Nick_T

Someone post something about a club in Crawford County, By Jim Thompson


----------



## Arrow3

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> I LOVE MY JOB!!!! by Arrow3



Ryan?
have you been drinking???


How about??

Georgia  Tech is my new team by ME......


----------



## Nick_T

Surviving an overnighter in the pokey, by Delton


----------



## Jim Thompson

Not a single PM today...by me


----------



## Limbshaker

YET


----------



## Nick_T

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Not a single PM today...by me



More like......

Nick, you DON'T have a PM, By Mod or Admin


----------



## Jim Thompson

I keep telling ya'll that is NOT me on that rock...Beardgitter


----------



## Limbshaker

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I keep telling ya'll that is NOT me on that rock...Beardgitter


That is so wrong.................WRONG


----------



## Nick_T

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, next he's gonna claim that he understood the directions to Hooters.

Nick T


----------



## Limbshaker

AAAAAWWWW SHUT-UP NICKT...............


----------



## Handgunner

My eyes hurt................


----------



## Limbshaker

I understand....mine too!..............


----------



## Limbshaker

And worse than that, my Heart hurts.............to think that my IDOL, MY MENTOR, The one I try to EMULATE, would do such a thing to me.................Oh it's just devistating I tell ya.............absolutley DEVISTATING.....


----------



## Handgunner

Get Nick_T to put ya some pants on! *LOL*


----------



## Jim Thompson

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> And worse than that, my Heart hurts.............to think that my IDOL, MY MENTOR, The one I try to EMULATE, would do such a thing to me.................Oh it's just devistating I tell ya.............absolutley DEVISTATING.....




I still wanna be like Jim...Beardgitter


----------



## Limbshaker

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I still wanna be like Jim...Beardgitter




You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## jay sullivent

i love our country's public school system!!  by- throwback


----------



## Limbshaker

A list of what makes me crack a smile...........Jim Thompson


----------



## Woodsong

Why am i seeing double by Al33. 

  Just kidding my friend!!

OR....

I am tired of being so sensative, GeauxLSU.

Wanted to let you all know I am cancelling my entire internet service tomorrow and signing off the net, HT.

I just bought a condo in a mid-town atlanta high rise, Mr. Vernon Holt.

I think I might be gay, Skipper.

Is the corn i use for bait edible if I get hungry?, Randy.


----------



## Woodsong

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Big bucks I've killed - Woodsong





OUCH!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just for the record...this has been a great thread.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

dixie said:
			
		

> I know I'm gonna regret this one, Bowhunting 101 Mod, by Dixie



     

The beginners guide to personal attacks by Huntintom

Baiting for Dummies by Jeff Young


----------



## Jkidd

Wow this is a great thread... Here's a few Ive came up with..

Does this speedo my my thighs look fat??? By Beardgitter

Im gonna quit doing deer heads and only do turkeys... by Woody

Do I put the corn all around my stand or in just one spot.. .by Randy

Are my feet ugly??? By Jim Thompson

Im a closet case Dawgs fan by HT2 and Ramblin Rack

I don't see why folks use guns to hunt with be a man like me and only use a pocket knife... D2D

Who wants to join me on a High Fence baited deer hunt with cross bows?? By Randy

Budha is the only God..... By Hunting Tom

I don't follow politics.. Jbowers

How do you resize a Pic... Leo

Do you need to fertalize and lime a food plot?? Gadeerwoman

My fingers hurt from typing... Ht2


Just a few 

Jason


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Threads You'll Never See*

Thanx Woodsong, I needed a good laugh!!

Vernon


----------



## ramblinrack

jan kemp was right!.......footlongdawg

getting started on the jenny craig plan....(take a wild guess?).....i don't want to git booted.

my favorite atl strip joint's......huntin' tom

coping at hooters with one eye.....al33

tips for making moonshine.....mr vernon

girls gone wild part 2....ME


----------



## Al33

*Here are some thread topics you are likely to see.*

"Real men and pedicures?" by Jody Hawk

"I'm just as pretty as she is." by leadoff

"High heels in the woods" by Jim T.

"Life is like a box of chocolates after being in the cab of my truck all day in August" by HT2

"River boating 101" by huntnnut

"Understanding JBowers" by Jeff Young

"Roadkill recipes" by JBowers

Here's one you will likely never see:

'I love you guys" by El Gringo Loco


----------



## bilgerat

what Im gonna do with my megamillions winnings

by me , you,  and everyone on here


----------



## PWalls

I Can't Wait Until Hunting Season Is Over So The Baiting Threads Will Start Back Up.

By the Moderators.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I hate campfire cooking by Dutchman


----------



## Jkidd

PWalls said:
			
		

> I Can't Wait Until Hunting Season Is Over So The Baiting Threads Will Start Back Up.
> 
> By the Moderators.


 Aint that the truth....

 Jason


----------



## Jkidd

I hate Mountain Dew!!!!! HT2

 Jason


----------



## HT2

HT2 is such an easy person to get along with because he never speaks his mind!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk

I just met one fine lady that I'm gonna marry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!by HT2.


----------



## HT2

*Jody..........*



			
				Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I just met one fine lady that I'm gonna marry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!by HT2.


Now that's a good one!!!!!!!!!!    

I've somewhat change my thinkin' on that.........

I'll never said "NEVER" but it would take somebody purdy dang special for that to happen........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Great to meet all you guys at the Woodys picnic by Jim Thompson


----------



## Arrow3

Turkey hunters aren't as smart as deer hunters...By GobblingDawg....


----------



## Rabbit Runner

Do you Hunt over Yellow are White corn?


----------



## Augie

I agree with Purdy Feet Jim, This has been a great thread, lots of laughs.

And now, after seeing that pic of Beardgitter, I finally understand the words to that song.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'm MAD and I ain't taking it anymore by Pendy


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I wish there were more hours in the day........HT2


----------



## HT2

I'll never ever go into OLD TOWNE BAR again............

Jim Thompson....


----------



## Woodsong

who wants to meet me at Hooters on Saturday by Mr. Vernon Holt

Can someone please help teach my boy how to catch fish by kdog.

I started playing fiddle with a local rap band by duke13.

Let's start a fundraiser for the humane society by Jeff Young.

Can someone help get me a job in the financial district of Atlanta ASAP by ramblinrack.

I shot a huge deer opening morning, unfortunately by me!!!!


----------



## Jkidd

I don't work work for my wife... Jim Thompson

 Jason


----------



## Limbshaker

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Just for the record...this has been a great thread.





I'm glad YOU think so...........


----------



## Jim Thompson

HT2 said:
			
		

> I'll never ever go into OLD TOWNE BAR again............
> 
> Jim Thompson....



ok it is time to close this thread!  this is taking it too far!

Jim


----------



## QuakerBoy

That water's to deep to ride through......by huntnnut

Why crossbows should be banned....by TOW

I hate dogs.....by coon dawg

The best way to cook chitlins....by coon dawg


----------



## Cranium

A beginners guide to raising hogs Part 1    by Woody


----------



## Cranium

Hunting hogs in a desert    by Woody, RSR, GDW,Huntnnut


----------



## Cranium

Why College football rules     by Jim Thompson


----------



## Handgunner

Two reasons I love Hooters -- Branchminnow


----------



## matthewsman

*here goes*

save the bobcats,by Bert Cooper

Where are the fish biting? ,by Jay Sullivent

How to win friends and influence people,AAADawg

Jesse jackson made sense to me,General lee

Guide to Southern cooking,Jessica

I ain't whipped,Arrow 3

Mid state Picadilly meeting,HT2 and Rack buy the first round.....

I've been having a hard time expressing myself ,Phil

Need help tieing a string loop,reylamb

I joined the optimist club ,Throwback......

Anybody know a good Baptist church?Phil

Randy and I hung out last night,Pwalls

Matthewsman finally convinced me,Tow

I joined the Kingdom Hall,HuntiinTom

There's this cool Fla.hunting site..Glenn

I didn't need that one anyway,just left it on the fence,Coondawg..

Youse guys talk funny to me,Bender

Joined the Audobon Society,Ga Goose Buster 

Compliment your way to your wifes heart,Randy

I'll keep this short and to the point,Skipper

If my vocabulary is too copious for your limited comprehension,I'll elucidate more explicitly,JBowers

What do you call this weed?Mr Vernon


----------



## Al33

*Dang Donnie,*

You got some gooduns there.


----------



## sniper13

I wish Y'all wouldn't kill those beautiful little deer  by 
Woody


----------



## HT2

F L D, Brandon, Hambone, SFreeman, and many others..............Just became "GA. TECH "FANS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

QDM lease, Macon County.  Trophy bucks plentiful.  Stands provided, bunkhouse with fireplace and satellite tv.  Meals cooked by our chef.  $3 an acre, 5000 acres, limited to 5 hunters.  $1 acre discount with valid Florida ID.

MBD


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I love talking about all those old time baseball players Dutch & NGMM post about by HT2


----------



## HT2

_HT2 is a world renowned "TURKEY HUNTER"!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Duff

Ya'll are all welcome to turkey hunt at our house-----Mr. and Mrs. Huntin Tom

Heck with this bow, I bought a .270---Bender

I'll see ya'll at the next cookout----Woody

Someone please pm Phil his box is empty--JT

I can't wait till Barry Bonds returns---HT2


----------



## HT2

_BRANDON AND JESS WILL BE GETTIN' MARRIED SOON??????????_


----------



## coon dawg

*...........*

"Hunting in High Tree Stands".....by Huntin' Tom..............."Whats a Perogie??"........by RPaul and Bowben..........."I like my women a little on the Trashy side"....by the new, reformed Arrow 3......................."Total Snake Eradication"........by SnakeMan................."QDM Rules"........pick one.....


----------



## Duff

I LOVE THE DOLPHINS---Coon Dawg


----------



## Duff

The Red Sox Rule!---reylamb


----------



## coon dawg

*.........lol........*



			
				Duff said:
			
		

> I LOVE THE DOLPHINS---Coon Dawg


----------



## coon dawg

*.........*

"Need Some Help With an Archery Question"...by Reylamb.


----------



## coon dawg

*.......lol.........*

"Bear Huntin in Canada sux"........by Etter.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Please don't make light of other people's threads by PSE TRITON


----------



## Havana Dude

*My guide*

to being a Wal-Mart greeter, by Joe Moran


----------



## Woody

"Anyone Needing Computer Help -- See Woody"

By Jim Thompson


Great thread --


----------



## Jim Thompson

Woody said:
			
		

> "Anyone Needing Computer Help -- See Woody"
> 
> By Jim Thompson
> 
> 
> Great thread --



LOL I was just in the process of making a thread with this title.  YOu have come so far Bossman

Jim


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Georgia needs some additional doe days! by Me  

I believe we may have MORE than 1,200,000 deer in Georgia! again by Me


----------



## coon dawg

*............*

'Nathan Bedford Forrest was a Sissy"....by Ramblinrack/Southern Steel....................................."Food Plots are a Total Waste of Time"............by GaDeerWoman/THunter......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Inner city life by FESTUSHAGGIN


----------



## Woodsong

Pictures of my new pet boa constrictor snake, HT.

I am going to move up north where people accept me more, Jeff Young.

Who wants to go to the craft fair with me on opening weekend, GeauxLSU.

Should I go deer hunting this year, D2D.


----------



## coon dawg

*...........*



			
				matthewsman said:
			
		

> save the bobcats,by Bert Cooper
> 
> Where are the fish biting? ,by Jay Sullivent
> 
> How to win friends and influence people,AAADawg
> 
> Jesse jackson made sense to me,General lee
> 
> Guide to Southern cooking,Jessica
> 
> I ain't whipped,Arrow 3
> 
> Mid state Picadilly meeting,HT2 and Rack buy the first round.....
> 
> I've been having a hard time expressing myself ,Phil
> 
> Need help tieing a string loop,reylamb
> 
> I joined the optimist club ,Throwback......
> 
> Anybody know a good Baptist church?Phil
> 
> Randy and I hung out last night,Pwalls
> 
> Matthewsman finally convinced me,Tow
> 
> I joined the Kingdom Hall,HuntiinTom
> 
> There's this cool Fla.hunting site..Glenn
> 
> I didn't need that one anyway,just left it on the fence,Coondawg..
> 
> Youse guys talk funny to me,Bender
> 
> Joined the Audobon Society,Ga Goose Buster
> 
> Compliment your way to your wifes heart,Randy
> 
> I'll keep this short and to the point,Skipper
> 
> If my vocabulary is too copious for your limited comprehension,I'll elucidate more explicitly,JBowers
> 
> What do you call this weed?Mr Vernon


   ....this thread is what I needed this AM........ya'all are some humorous folks!!


----------



## coon dawg

*.........*

"I've got too Much Land to Hunt/Timber Company dropped our lease Price to 2 dollars an acre".........sadly, pick one.


----------



## Nick_T

Man, the ducks are stacked up in GA , By anyone that hunts waterfowl in this state.


----------



## coon dawg

*........*

"I Hate Controversial Topics"............by Greg Lewis.


----------



## coon dawg

*...........*

"Results of Woody's Bowling Night".........by Phil...


----------



## Nick_T

"Comb Recommendations and Proper Use", by Phil


----------



## PWalls

This is actually pretty fun. Here's another one.


PWalls, I need you help mastering this complicated crossbow.  By Randy.


----------



## coon dawg

*.........*

"Recurve Only for Me"......by THunter


----------



## coon dawg

*........*

"How do I get to Cedar Creek WMA"..........by Etter


----------



## coon dawg

*.......*

"Violators/Poachers need love and understanding, too"..............by ME........


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Inner city life by FESTUSHAGGIN


SURPRISINGLY I COULD START A THREAD LIKE THAT.  I LIVED IN A PRETTY ROUGH AREA WHEN I LIVED IN INDIANAPOLIS.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

sorry about the caps


----------



## leadoff

*here is another one...*

_Hey, Let's Start a Woody's-Sponsored Raffle!_ - by Jim Thompson


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'm glad everybody seems to have enjoyed this thread. Friday I was browsing around the board and on a couple of threads I knew pretty much what the member was going to say before I read it and I got to thinking there's some threads that each one of us would never post. So I started the thread I expected 20 or 30 replies but nothing like it got. I guess from our posts we've got to know each others likes and dislikes. I'm glad y'all have enjoyed it. I've laughed my tail off at some of them ....some of them about me too.


----------



## coon dawg

*..........*

"I always Carry Toilet Paper".........by Doc.....


----------



## redlevel

Andruw Jones-Greatest Center Fielder Ever!!!  by Reylamb


----------



## reylamb

Y'all ain't right..........

NY Yankees, greatest sports franchise ever----HT2


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3

So it took me a good 30 min. to read this entire thread after being gone all weekend, but it was well worth it!  

Tim--You WILL see that thread one day.....




Just don't know when??  




Coondawg--No, that was Brandon BEFORE he met me!!  


Matthewsman--


----------



## coon dawg

*..............*



			
				Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> So it took me a good 30 min. to read this entire thread after being gone all weekend, but it was well worth it!
> 
> Tim--You WILL see that thread one day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't know when??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coondawg--No, that was Brandon BEFORE he met me!!
> 
> 
> Matthewsman--


----------



## Randy

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> free hunts at my place, by Joe Anderson


I think he did that one!


----------



## Randy

The ten second crossbow-By Pwalls.

I love my beautiful wife-By Randy


----------



## bull0ne

One month of no deleted threads  by Admin. or Mods


----------



## Randy

The complete Thesaurus-By JBowers.


----------



## bull0ne

WTB  Coumpound  bow  by THunter


----------



## ryano

My trophy buck pictures, by 3and8fan4ever


----------



## gadeerwoman

"Why pigs should be a Protected Species" ...by Woody.
"New Uses for Underwear and T-Shirts"...by caught short in the woods


----------



## PFDR1

Free Woody's Taxidermy Camoflage Hunting Hats to the first 1,000 replies.--Woody


----------



## deerhunter401

how to behave........ by toliver


----------



## HuntinRebel3

I Really Do Like My UGA Hat - Tim


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'll never hijack another thread by NGMM,Beardgitter,Nick T,Tolliver...................


----------



## Limbshaker

git'r


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Starting a Mack Jones fan club by NGMM
Dutchman will get it.


----------



## How2fish

*Why I quit watching College Football........anyone of us!  *


----------



## Handgunner

PFDR1 said:
			
		

> Free Woody's Taxidermy Camoflage Hunting Hats to the first 1,000 replies.--Woody


 Now THAT'S funny right there!   He'd go broke!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

sweatin to the oldies.. by NGMM


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

Jane Fonda..  our favorite American Citizen  by any of our Viet Nam Veterans       and thank you by the way.


----------



## Limbshaker

"I have given up on pickin' on people"  by  Fetus Shaggin


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

why this happened to me by Beardgitter


p.s.  if i didnt pick on people they would know i didnt like them


----------



## Limbshaker

YOU GOT THE WRONG VERSION DUDE............

HEHEHEHE


----------



## Handgunner

Not only can I play Deuling Banjo's, but I can dance to the tune -- Beardgitter.


----------



## Limbshaker

Delton said:
			
		

> Not only can I play Deuling Banjo's, but I can dance to the tune -- Beardgitter.




dElton, that is just Wrong


  

  

git'r


----------



## Randy

If I looked half that good in a speedo, I'd wear one.


----------



## PWalls

The problem I have now is that I have seen that picture I have actually imagined myself wearing one. All I can say is that's wrong.


----------



## Limbshaker

Ya'll are worrying me.........


----------



## Limbshaker

Randy said:
			
		

> If I looked half that good in a speedo, I'd wear one.





Yeah, me too...............


----------



## Ga-Spur

A coffee table book by Jim Thompson , PICTURES OF MY BUCKS .


----------



## Nick_T

Randy said:
			
		

> If I looked half that good in a speedo, I'd wear one.



You would look awesome in a speedo Randy, I'm sure of it. So sure that I think ya aught to give it a test run this Fri. evening. 

Nick T


----------



## j_seph

*Ohhhhghh I Hope*

I hope UT and GT play and ol Smokey eats those Jackets alive-Jody Hawk


----------



## dutchman

"I wish Stumpman and ElGringo Loco were back on here" - by Jeff Young


----------



## coon dawg

*.........*

"Shot 8 does this morning".........by sgsjr........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Outdoor Fact or Fiction: Can some one please tell me what this is by Vernon Holt?


----------



## HT2

HT2 is the best member that has ever been here on Woody's and by all means he is the easiest to get along with.........

Jeff Young...........


----------



## GeauxLSU

They made me a mod! - HT2


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Mods are your friends by HT2


----------



## HT2

*Phil..........*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> They made me a mod! - HT2



Now that made my day right there bud!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman

"All I know about being a mod," by HT2.


----------



## HT2

*Dutch.........*

I hear ya bud........

How bout this one............

THE "COOL" WAY TO BE A "MOD" - HT2...........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Found a wife to help "search for ticks by Greg Lewis


----------



## Jim McRae

How to sight in your hunting rifle using only your truck's tailgate?   By Jeff Young



Jim M.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Just joined the NAACP by FESTUSHAGGIN


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I just earned the united negro college fund scholarship  by me.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

any of yall ever thought about learnin how to mime  by NGMM


----------



## Limbshaker

"I don't think ya'll like me"..........HT2


----------



## Limbshaker

"Join us for free pedicures, sign up now".....by...Branchminnow and Jim Thompson


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> any of yall ever thought about learnin how to mime  by NGMM


My lips are sealed Festus.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

What do them red letters mean in the bible  by huntintom


----------



## HuntinRebel3

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> What do them red letters mean in the bible  by huntintom




That ain't right Festus!  But it was funny as heck!!


----------



## General Lee

I've been offline a few days and took me awhile to catch up especially on this thread.Man this is hilarious.(Enjoyed the Jesse Jackson shout out,Matthews)  gonna see if I can come up with a few.............It's all in good fun right?


----------



## Augie

"Stalking The Elusive and Dangerous Wild Boar Hog in the Lower Suwannee Federal WMA"







By......Guess who


----------



## General Lee

I just bought a Michael Vick jersey............By me


----------



## General Lee

General Lee,I agree with you-By Geaux LSU


----------



## General Lee

My joyous days in Glascock County by THunter


----------



## coon dawg

*..........*

"I Can't Stand Baseball".......by Leadoff and Redlevel.


----------



## General Lee

Rough day at work by Delton


----------



## General Lee

Jeff Young,I enjoyed meeting you today. By me


----------



## PWalls

Sure wish they would raise the NR hunting license fees again.
By Just_1_more


----------



## PWalls

If my coon dog is trespassing you can go ahead and shoot it.

By CoonDawg


----------



## GeauxLSU

I'm moving to France!  - Me


----------



## PWalls

Someday I'll find a better avatar than that rainbow one.

Geaux


----------



## PWalls

Please, Phil, bring back that rainbow avatar.

the entire Woody's forum membership list


----------



## HT2

I am a die-hard "UGA" fan...........HT2


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

HT2 said:
			
		

> I am a die-hard "UGA" fan...........HT2


----------



## Handgunner

How to mind your own business -- General Lee.


----------



## ramblinrack

had a run-in with greenpeace.....by jeff young

i was sunbathing on the beach and they tried to drag me off into the water to revive me.

   

yall PLEASE let me know before he gets back so i can delete this!!!


----------



## Duff

I love hardie board--by rack


----------



## dutchman

I wish the NHL would never play again by N. GA Mtn. Man.


----------



## HT2

*Dale..........*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

>


I GUARANTEE YOU WON'T EVER SEE THAT THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I was going to let this die but the Jane Fonda thread was enough to get me to post one you can bet your bottom dollar you'll never see.
Jane Fonda is my hero by NGMM


----------



## Woody52

Just bought a new bow.....by THunter


----------



## Woody52

Anyone else belong to PETA?.....by anyone


----------



## Woody52

Thermacell for sale.....bt ANYONE hunting in September.


----------



## dutchman

I hate thongs on women by Randy.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Let's hear some more.


----------



## dutchman

I love the Yellow Jackets - Fulldraw

I've got 300 pounds of corn and I don't know what to do with it - MUDDYFOOTS

I hate horses - elfiii

Turkey hunting's for sissies - Arrow3

I love the bulldogs - doenightmare

I'm givin' up photoshopping - 243Savage


----------



## fulldraw74

For Sale or Trade....2 perfectly good "stirring" pots with over-sized ladels................by Dutchman
Look at the HUGE gator i just killed...........by KennyJr
I caught another snake today......by Muddyfoots


----------



## FX Jenkins

"Thanks for Dinner Darcy" -Doenightmare


----------



## fulldraw74

FX Jenkins said:


> "Thanks for Dinner Darcy" -Doenightmare


----------



## 243Savage

I need to buy Gagirl some new hunting camo. The set she has now isn't effective.  - By Fulldraw74


----------



## 243Savage

I like watermelon -By Kennyjr1976


----------



## fulldraw74

I made it through the Wal-mart parking lot un-scathed......by 243


----------



## dutchman

243Savage said:


> I like watermelon -By Kennyjr1976



I'm thinking that's one we could see any day now...

... especially since his wife's eating for two.


----------



## dutchman

FX Jenkins said:


> "Thanks for Dinner Darcy" -Doenightmare



 

I'm off to WalMart to buy some more movies - Fulldraw

We ran outta popCORN at our theater - Fulldraw

I'd like to resign as President of the PSA - Fulldraw

I gave GAGirl her crossbow back - Fulldraw

My weekend with my nephew Sharpshot - 243Savage


----------



## doenightmare

FX Jenkins said:


> "Thanks for Dinner Darcy" -Doenightmare



"Tiffany - You Have to Stop Stalking Me" - by doe


----------



## dutchman

I've kicked my last dead horse - elfiii

I saw a snake today and didn't have to change my drawers - MUDDYFOOTS


----------



## BIGABOW

"no more Fruit of the Looms for me"-l'm going foot loose and fancy free!-MUDDYFOOTS


----------



## BIGABOW

l'm switchen to"TOOLS OF THE TRADE"-DUTCHMAN


----------



## FX Jenkins

doenightmare said:


> "Tiffany - You Have to Stop Stalking Me" - by doe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44425




Doe, you are the man!!!..  
I'll never be able to get that close...you must have been wearing Branchminners  scentlok clam diggers....did she give you an autograph?


----------



## doenightmare

FX Jenkins said:


> Doe, you are the man!!!..
> I'll never be able to get that close...you must have been wearing your scentlok clam diggers....did she give you an autograph?




Caught her trying to peek in my bedroom window. Kinda sad really- I feel sorry for her. She just can't help herself. She fought like a tigress when the police arrived.


----------



## elfiii

I'm switching to all stainless steel - dutchman

My favorite shopping cart styles - 243

I'll never put on another pair of capris - branch

Say "yes" to house work - fulldraw

How to eyeball a gator's size prior to the kill - kennyjr

Snakes are our friends - muddyfoots

Gettin' beat by the Dawgs ain't so bad - doenightmare

Deer stand skydiving techniques -Ta Tonka Chips


----------



## BIGABOW

elfiii said:


> Deer stand skydiving techniques -Ta Tonka Chips


----------



## REMINGTON710

Ready for another flight-dawglover73


----------



## 243Savage

Kitchen remodelling and custom gunports.  -By Muddyfoots


----------



## fulldraw74

Why i voted "NO" in the pot-stirring poll.......by dutchman

Tiffany who?.......by Doenightmare

Darcy who?.....by Doenightmare


----------



## Milkman

Dont hate me cause I'm beautiful by Huntin Tom


----------



## doenightmare

"Honey - I'm the king of this castle and we will do what I say" - fulldraw


----------



## dutchman

"Look at all the recipes I just posted in the Cookbook thread!" - stev

"My husband is a better deer hunter than I am" - GAGirl77


----------



## WTM45

"What a great morning out on the river..." 
 Linwood

"I have enrolled in ECON 101 at the local junior college..."
AAADawg


----------



## CARVER

*I'm mad!!*

Why do people want to kill trophy bucks!!


----------



## elfiii

WTM45 said:


> "What a great morning out on the river..."
> Linwood
> 
> "I have enrolled in ECON 101 at the local junior college..."
> AAADawg


----------



## elfiii

My husband is a better hunter than me - Mrs. Spotlite


----------



## 243Savage

dutchman said:


> "My husband is a better deer hunter than I am" - GAGirl77



 

My scope must be off -Gagirl77


----------



## FX Jenkins

If someone has already coined this one, I apologize, but this myriad has overwhelmed my simple mind...

"Why must people kill small alligators?" -  that right.. KJr..


----------



## fulldraw74

I never post in the wrong thread........by dutchman


----------



## 243Savage

fulldraw74 said:


> I never post in the wrong thread........by dutchman



We have a winner for today.


----------



## elfiii

243Savage said:


> We have a winner for today.



       

I'd say that's the topper!


----------



## fulldraw74

I cant stand those people who dont let old issues die.........by elfii


----------



## dutchman

fulldraw74 said:


> I cant stand those people who dont let old issues die.........by elfii



I fear there's a bunch of us that could fit this one. I don't even want to start naming names.


----------



## elfiii

I'm a Scorpio. We don't get mad, we get even!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

"Why doesn't anyone vote for me" BY: Sugar Hill Scouter


----------



## dutchman

elfiii said:


> I'm a Scorpio. We don't get mad, we get even!



I smell a coup coming on...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

People call Dutchman ''Dutch'' and Branchminnow ''Branch'' so just call me 'Sugar'' BY: Sugar Hill Scouter


----------



## FX Jenkins

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> People call Dutchman ''Dutch'' and Branchminnow ''Branch'' so just call me 'Sugar'' BY: Sugar Hill Scouter



  
Or just "Suga"


----------



## fulldraw74

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> People call Dutchman ''Dutch'' and Branchminnow ''Branch'' so just call me 'Sugar'' BY: Sugar Hill Scouter


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> People call Dutchman ''Dutch'' and Branchminnow ''Branch'' so just call me 'Sugar'' BY: Sugar Hill Scouter



I've been called worse, and even answered to worse, so you boys have your fun...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I've been called worse, and even answered to worse, so you boys have your fun...



Ok Sugar


----------



## fulldraw74

I finally turned 50......by elfii


----------



## Branchminnow

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I've been called worse, and even answered to worse, so you boys have your fun...



Aint nuthin wrong with sugar.


----------



## REMINGTON710

corn is not good bait op2: -fulldraw


----------



## elfiii

I've given up on chainsaws and heavy equipment - SS w/ a spotlite


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Ok Sugar



Well, you can call me Ray, or you can call me Jay, or you can call me RJ, but you doesn't have to call me Sugar...


----------



## BIGABOW

thankin' about tryin' out Hanes-MUDDYFOOTS


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

"How My Feet Really Got Muddy" - by MUDDYFOOTS


----------



## elfiii

Well, my Pot Stirrin' days are over - by anybody in the PSA, but especially Fulldraw and 243.


----------



## 243Savage

I ain't never seen a horse that didn't need kickin' -By Elfiii


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I'm givin up goose hunting and movin to Ga. so I can help Muddy chase SNAKES by    me (LML)


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

How to Win Friends & Influence People - 11P&YBowhunter


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I only own one purse and one pair of shoes .... by Ms. Darcy


----------



## doenightmare

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm givin up goose hunting and movin to Ga. so I can help Muddy chase SNAKES by me (LML)


 
Labs moves to GA - bigfoot follows.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

doenightmare said:


> Labs moves to GA - bigfoot follows.



Turns out it was just Ms. Darcy and her new SHOOOOOES


----------



## fulldraw74

GO DAWGS!!!!! ..............by DNM or Dutchman


----------



## BIGABOW

Just call me "SUGA"
by SHS


----------



## dutchman

Why I'm a Jimmie Johnson and Jeff Gordon fan - any guesses as to who'd post this one?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

BIGABOW said:


> Just call me "SUGA"
> by SHS


----------



## dutchman

How to properly sight in a scoped rifle - Toridak and/or MCGDawg


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

dutchman said:


> How to properly sight in a scoped rifle - Toridak and/or MCGDawg


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

''W'' Rocks by Linwood


----------



## elfiii

First aid tips for popknots that really work by Fulldraw74


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The SEC: Where the big boys play - by Madsnooker


----------



## dutchman

Effective 1/10/07 - any thread by Bowbender...

On this forum any way.


----------



## muddy_feet

Are there any ducks on Lake Seminole?? by anyone too lazy to drive down without scouting


----------



## CAMO84

Vote Republican By Linwood
Why I love George W Bush by Linwood
Clean family fun  Bowbender


----------



## fulldraw74

Its official...Im a member of the PSA.........by Swamprat or Saddaddy


----------



## ncman

"My club is loaded with deer" by sweatequity (formerly wifewontletmehunt)


----------



## matthewsman

*?*

Here's a pic of my girlfriend.SOTMD

Santa left me..............ah heck,too many to name individually..


----------



## dutchman

matthewsman said:


> Here's a pic of my girlfriend.SOTMD
> 
> Santa left me..............ah heck,too many to name individually..



   

You could have even said "Picture of my Mexican girlfriend." Oh nevermind...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

fulldraw74 said:


> Its official...Im a member of the PSA.........by Swamprat or Saddaddy


----------



## CAMO84

Learn to spell by camo84


----------



## Hoyt man

my friend shot this deer not me11p&y


----------



## Hoyt man

I hate culture club .....matthewsman


----------



## matthewsman

*karma karma*

karma karma karma.......chameleon


----------



## parker 308

I'M WRONG AND THE GAME WARDEN IS RIGHT BY GENERAL LEE


----------



## elfiii

243Savage said:


> Uncle Fulldraw let me borrow his truck for my first date - By Remington710



"and I know its' true 'cause Uncle 243 said so."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

scooter1 said:


> Uncle 243 gave me sound, moral advice for my first date - by Remmy



I can't read any of this could you please copy from Remmy dictionary so I can understand


----------



## dutchman

"I just killed the Word Association thread" by 243 Savage.


----------



## mwalker1313

"have ya tried the cheesy tots from booger king?" By Scooter


----------



## fulldraw74

Kissing Cousins 101, The West Virginia Way.....................by 243Savage


----------



## Muddyfoots

"I don't think I'll have the special sauce, today".           kennyjr


----------



## fulldraw74

I'm thinking of shaving my head...........by Dutchman


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

fulldraw74 said:


> I'm thinking of shaving my head...........by Dutchman



I'm thinking of NOT shaving my head---Dutchman


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

I hate coffee !!  - by 243Savage


----------



## Branchminnow

Im done stirring the pot..............by any member of the PSA


----------



## crow

Hillary for President!  Pelosi for VP!


----------



## mwalker1313

scooter1 said:


> The complete experts guide to dating trolls for under $50 - by Remmy


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

mwalker1313 said:


>



 must you fuel his fire ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

scooter1 said:


> I'll never have to use the little blue pills..... by Sugar Hill Scouter



OUCH that's gona leave a mark


----------



## bollman85

In the Outdoor Cafe-Great Vegan Recipies also, For Those of You who HATE Grits.

In the Religion Forum-Islam is the Answer


----------



## mwalker1313

bollman85 said:


> In the Outdoor Cafe-Great Vegan Recipies also, For Those of You who HATE Grits.
> 
> In the Religion Forum-Islam is the Answer


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

My new year's resolution is to attend every Woody's gathering (by Jim Thompson)


----------



## mwalker1313

hold the special sauce  (by kenny)


----------



## fulldraw74

My new Toyota.......by 243


----------



## dutchman

I have nothing to say about anything - Scooter1

I'm swapping my jeep for a yota - 243Savage

I'm swapping my yota for a jeep - Fulldraw74

I like wine tastings - Fulldraw74

I'm sold on "Hooked On Phonics" - Remington710


----------



## mwalker1313

how the jeep pulled me outta the mud........ by fulldraw


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I ain't scared to get the yot dirty just don't tell Gagirl till i get it washed by FD


----------



## dutchman

I need a new comb - me


----------



## 243Savage

I won't ask for any advice this week....By DYI Hunting.


----------



## bollman85

243Savage said:


> I won't ask for any advice this week....By DYI Hunting.



Zzzzzziiiinnnnnnggggggg!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

Real Men Drive Camrys (by Fulldraw)


----------



## dutchman

"I'm taking Scooter1 off my ignore list" - Sugar Hill Scouter


----------



## 243Savage

dutchman said:


> "I'm taking Scooter1 off my ignore list" - Sugar Hill Scouter


----------



## mwalker1313

scooter1 said:


> Proud member of Pie Sauce eaters Anonymus - by Sugar Hill Scouter



I thought this is threads we wont see?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

No animals were harmed in the making of my avatar (by MWalker1313)  

...and just think, I wouldn't have seen Scooter's post if MWalker hadn't quoted it. I wish quotes could be put on an ignore list...


----------



## dutchman

I'm not obsessed with pie, sauce, drizzle, or anything even remotely associated therewith - Scooter1


----------



## elfiii

dutchman said:


> I'm not obsessed with pie, sauce, drizzle, or anything even remotely associated therewith - Scooter1



Wipe your chin......


----------



## Handgunner

It's all MY fault.  Nicodemus (Found in the Outdoor cafe' Forum)


----------



## StriperAddict

"I was seen a Woody's lunch and here are the pics"  by Jim Thompson


----------



## opie44

"Cheap Gas!"
"Mexican Support Group"
"hilary clinton's campaign fund"
I could go all day...


----------



## 243Savage

243 had to come pull me out of a ditch, lot's of pics!.....By Fulldraw74


----------



## fulldraw74

It all started with a pink Barbie Jeep...........by 243


----------



## mwalker1313

everyone is out of opinions,,,,by everyone


----------



## fulldraw74

HELP NEEDED....MY TOYOTA IS BROKE DOWN!!!.............by any toyota owner


----------



## 243Savage

I have high bid for this on Ebay  .....by Fulldraw74

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/I-Lo...tegoryZ50447QQihZ009QQitemZ190114512531QQrdZ1


----------



## fulldraw74

If i mount a toyota emblem to the front of my jeep, Will it improve its performance?................by 243


----------



## Nicodemus

Handgunner said:


> It's all MY fault.  Nicodemus (Found in the Outdoor cafe' Forum)




     Weren`t me!!


----------



## REMINGTON710

scooter1 said:


> How to improve your diet and never eat another donut.  -  Dutchman



scoot would that not be LL???


----------



## mwalker1313

how to swap a dip with your date,,, by remm


----------



## REMINGTON710

scooter1 said:


> I'll never date fat chicks---- by Remmy



whats wrong with the big girls?


----------



## REMINGTON710

mwalker1313 said:


> how to swap a dip with your date,,, by remm



It ain't that hard...


----------



## SnowHunter

REMINGTON710 said:


> scoot would that not be LL???


----------



## REMINGTON710

Her1911 said:


>



what?


----------



## mwalker1313

REMINGTON710 said:


> what?



just go with it remm they whip us all the time, it even gets enjoyable at times


----------



## dutchman

I'm attending a church where they handle snakes - Muddyfoots


----------



## Muddyfoots

dutchman said:


> I'm attending a chruch where they handle snakes - Muddyfoots



ain't gonna argue that one.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

Words of Wisdom....... (by Scooter1)


----------



## JR

I've said my peace and am not talking anymore! (by Scooter1 OR MWalker1313)


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

kennyjr1976 said:


> I've said my peace and am not talking anymore! (by Scooter1 OR MWalker1313)


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The thread that never dies.....


----------



## bollman85

kennyjr1976 said:


> I've said my peace and am not talking anymore! (by Scooter1 OR MWalker1313)



Yep, thats pretty much right on


----------



## BIGABOW

That's not MY buggie with a Pinapple in it!--KENNY Jr


----------



## dutchman

bollman85 said:


> Yep, thats pretty much right on



Roger that.


----------



## mwalker1313

it tastes kinda funny,,,,, by kennyjr


----------



## mwalker1313

I cant wait to come back here on Vacation,,,,,, Bollman


----------



## bollman85

mwalker1313 said:


> I cant wait to come back here on Vacation,,,,,, Bollman



   Good one.  I LOVE THIS PLACE....To experience iraq do the following steps

1.  Go find all your neighbors....move into the same house...for 2 years

2.  Turn on your lawnmower, leave it running, all the time...

3.  Only use your down the block neighbors bathroom, walk there at all hours of the night

4.  Burn ALL of your garbage, waste, etc.  CONSTANTLY

5.  Find someone to shoot at you, put bombs on the road you take to work and kidnap your friends.  Hunt them.  But make sure you're the only one speaking english.

6.  Go about your day carrying a 6 year old on your back, the 6 year old with replicate the weight of combat gear and will also hold the industrial hair dryer in front of your face with one hand and throw sand into it with the other.

Good one MWalker


----------



## mwalker1313

bollman85 said:


> Good one.  I LOVE THIS PLACE....To experience iraq do the following steps
> 
> 1.  Go find all your neighbors....move into the same house...for 2 years
> 
> 2.  Turn on your lawnmower, leave it running, all the time...
> 
> 3.  Only use your down the block neighbors bathroom, walk there at all hours of the night
> 
> 4.  Burn ALL of your garbage, waste, etc.  CONSTANTLY
> 
> 5.  Find someone to shoot at you, put bombs on the road you take to work and kidnap your friends.  Hunt them.  But make sure you're the only one speaking english.
> 
> 6.  Go about your day carrying a 6 year old on your back, the 6 year old with replicate the weight of combat gear and will also hold the industrial hair dryer in front of your face with one hand and throw sand into it with the other.
> 
> Good one MWalker



   right on you could right a sales brochure


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

mwalker1313 said:


> right on you could right a sales brochure



He might have left the sales brochure somewhere


----------



## bollman85

huh?


----------



## mwalker1313

bollman85 said:


> huh?



think she means you might have lost it somewhere on your journeys


----------



## bollman85

right


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

> right a sales brochure



write    as to put to paper  

"right" as in left and right 


I learned from Remmy now I'm tryin to unlearn ......


----------



## mwalker1313

ya write haha


----------



## dutchman

I swear, I didn't choke that chicken whose blood is on my hands in my avatar - MWalker1313


----------



## mwalker1313

how to keeps your hands off other peoples chickens ,,,, by dutch


----------



## bollman85

There is no thread I won't post on-mwalker1313


----------



## mwalker1313

bollman85 said:


> There is no thread I won't post on-mwalker1313



haha got that right


----------



## mwalker1313

how not to have a thread deleted,,, by mwalker1313


----------



## 243Savage

bollman85 said:


> There is no thread I won't post on-mwalker1313



   



.....I can't find any cool videos on youtube to post a link to: mwalker1313.


----------



## mwalker1313

243Savage said:


> .....I can't find any cool videos on youtube to post a link to: mwalker1313.



if yall dont like the entertainment ILL stop


----------



## 243Savage

Call me if you need jumper cables......By Muddyfoots.


----------



## Buck

My best friend Jody – By 243Savage….


----------



## 243Savage

buck#4 said:


> My best friend Jody – By 243Savage….


----------



## dutchman

How to get your wife to tell you how the accident REALLY happened - Buck#4


----------



## 243Savage

I do my own brake jobs on the family cars.....By Buck#4


----------



## dutchman

When Stopped really doesn't mean STOPPED! - Buck#4

Oh wait, you might just see that one...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

243Savage said:


> I do my own brake jobs on the family cars.....By Buck#4


----------



## 243Savage

The shift pattern on my wife's car...1-2-3-D-R-P-J

By Buck#4


----------



## Buck

Try some rainbow flavored lipstick – by Dutchman…


----------



## Buck

Aim for the grocery carts – by 243Savage…


----------



## Muddyfoots

Tales from the queen sleeper----FX Jenkins or Jasper or Just BB
















Or have we already seen one of those.


----------



## dutchman

The Woody's Cookbooks are finished and ready to ship! - Handgunner


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Corn,the worst thing you could feed a deer!  - Fulldraw


----------



## FX Jenkins

How to build a classified Safe Room - 243 Savage...


----------



## 243Savage

FX Jenkins said:


> How to build a classified Safe Room - 243 Savage...





That was "airtight" safe room.  Get it right.


----------



## fulldraw74

How to build a hat rack................by 243Savage


----------



## Just BB

At Motel 8, we'll leave the light on for you. - FX Jenkins and Jasper


----------



## FX Jenkins

243Savage said:


> That was "airtight" safe room.  Get it right.



Oh yea...sorry...Dutchmans "advocation" had me choking on a truffle...


----------



## FX Jenkins

Just BB said:


> At Motel 8, we'll leave the light on for you. - FX Jenkins and Jasper



Don't you have some rattlesnakes or something to choke...


----------



## Just BB

FX Jenkins said:


> Don't you have some rattlesnakes or something to choke...


----------



## BONE HEAD

why is the little yellow dude whipping the hanging purple dude?


----------



## potsticker

If we aint here to hunt and fish, why are we here?


----------



## knifemaker

My Right Side, by Linwood


----------



## Jasper

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Tales from the queen sleeper----FX Jenkins or Jasper or Just BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or have we already seen one of those.


----------



## Jasper

Great shots I've made on Emus...............by Huntfish


----------



## Jasper

My pet snake collection.............by JustBB


----------



## 243Savage

Jasper said:


> Great shots I've made on Emus...............by Huntfish



Oh man......


----------



## displacedhntr

When is opening day on EMU's?

Should baiting EMU's be legal?

Can one justify self defense against a bird?


----------



## Jasper

WTB portable microwave for camp cooking.........by Dutchman.


----------



## redlevel

I really _like_ yankees.

by Redfish


----------



## hnter270

how to pee on a bird by jim


----------



## FX Jenkins

hnter270 said:


> how to pee on a bird by jim



"While plowing food plots with an ATV!!!" you might add...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

The thread that never dies.


----------



## dutchman

I love threads with my name in them - Darcy

She really does love them, she just doesn't care to admit it...


----------



## Buck

dutchman said:


> I love threads with my name in them - Darcy






Apology thread "I'm Sorry" - Darcy


----------



## 243Savage

My wife hasn't had a wreck this week:  By Buck#4


----------



## dear#4

243Savage said:


> My wife hasn't had a wreck this week:  By Buck#4



That's "Mrs. Dear#4 to you!"  

Well, the front and rear will be new...now I'm gonna work on the driver's and passenger's side...  Be like having a new car!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Snakes & Possums a girls best friends!!! - Turtlebug


----------



## southwoodshunter

*threads you'll never see*

Invite the women to deer camp,  for a cookout... Moebirds



After his post on wives at camp:

"Women at deer camp"?!...We'd tar and feather someone out here for even suggesting such a thing


----------



## THREEJAYS

hnter270 said:


> how to pee on a bird by jim




Or maybe your feet by JT


----------



## dutchman

I love Steve Spurrier! - by any of the following:

Jeff Young
Howard Roark
Rex Upshaw
AAAdawg
Unicoidawg
Fulldraw74
Muddyfoots
Buck#4
N. GA Mountain Man

or any one of a host of others around here...


----------



## Nicodemus

Jasper said:


> WTB portable microwave for camp cooking.........by Dutchman.


----------



## fulldraw74

dutchman said:


> I love Steve Spurrier! - by any of the following:
> 
> Jeff Young
> Howard Roark
> Rex Upshaw
> AAAdawg
> Unicoidawg
> Fulldraw74
> Muddyfoots
> Buck#4
> N. GA Mountain Man
> 
> or any one of a host of others around here...


----------



## REMINGTON710

dutchman said:


> I love Steve Spurrier! - by any of the following:
> 
> Jeff Young
> Howard Roark
> Rex Upshaw
> AAAdawg
> Unicoidawg
> Fulldraw74
> Muddyfoots
> Buck#4
> N. GA Mountain Man
> 
> or any one of a host of others around here...


----------



## 243Savage

Bowhunting 101:  A primer on modern broadheads and entry wounds......By kennyjr1976


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

Coyote kill pics by gatrapper.


----------



## REMINGTON710

I don't stand behind our troops....any woody's member...



God Bless the troops


----------



## REMINGTON710

I love the Dacula Falcons- Sugar Hill Scouter


----------



## lukejlabrecque

tips on how to night hunt deer on state land - by DNR


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

REMINGTON710 said:


> I love the Dacula Falcons- Sugar Hill Scouter


----------



## dutchman

I hate Cajun food by:

bigox911, Ga Hunter, and me...


----------



## REMINGTON710

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


>



you WILL be eating that whip when Dacula stomps y'all


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

Remmy, we don't even play Dacula. 
They're in AAAA, and a different region, you knucklehead.


----------



## 243Savage

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Remmy, we don't even play Dacula.
> They're in AAAA, and a different region, you knucklehead.


----------



## REMINGTON710

see y'all can't even run with the big dogs!!!!....

different region??? ever heard of the dome?


----------



## FX Jenkins

"Forum Etiquette and Internet Social  Awareness" - Seminolehunter..


----------



## dutchman

I 'll just shut up now - REMINGTON710


----------



## fulldraw74

THWGT.................by Dutchman


----------



## JR

"I love my new Toyota"..... 243Savage


----------



## fulldraw74

Bow Hunting is easy..............by KENnyjr....


----------



## fulldraw74

Just call me Ken...........................by Kennyjr


----------



## dutchman

fulldraw74 said:


> THWGT.................by Dutchman



You got that right!


----------



## 243Savage

Talk to me people!, I love reading PM's......Muddyfoots


----------



## Muddyfoots

243Savage said:


> Talk to me people!, I love reading PM's......Muddyfoots





Y'all are killin me....


----------



## Jasper

"I only frequent Sally Beauty Supply for their extensive line of fine taxidermy supplies"            by JustBB (who has exquisite nails BTW)


----------



## REMINGTON710

dutchman said:


> I 'll just shut up now - REMINGTON710



why would I do that?


----------



## JR

fulldraw74 said:


> Bow Hunting is easy..............by KENnyjr....



... "I promise I don't pimp"...  FD


----------



## fulldraw74

kennyjr1976 said:


> ... "I promise I don't pimp"...  FD



How to kill a deer with the rifle and pass it off for a bow kill...............by KJr.


----------



## JR

fulldraw74 said:


> How to kill a deer with the rifle and pass it off for a bow kill...............by KJr.



"I wear the pants in the family"  FD

or

"I can use GG's crossbow anytime I want!"  FD


----------



## fulldraw74

kennyjr1976 said:


> "I wear the pants in the family"  FD
> 
> or
> 
> "I can use GG's crossbow anytime I want!"  FD





"Tubby" people need loving too..................Kjr.


----------



## dutchman

REMINGTON710 said:


> why would I do that?


----------



## JR

fulldraw74 said:


> "Tubby" people need loving too..................Kjr.



   

YOU WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darcy

"SeminoleHunter and I had a great time on our date last night"        --- any female on the forum


----------



## fulldraw74

Darcy said:


> "SeminoleHunter and I had a great time on our date last night"        --- any female on the forum


----------



## fulldraw74

kennyjr1976 said:


> YOU WIN!!!!!!!!



No wait............I got more.....


----------



## REMINGTON710

how to secure the top of a portable stand to a tree--- ours truly


----------



## Jasper

Darcy said:


> "SeminoleHunter and I had a great time on our date last night"        --- any female on the forum



Whoa.......not much comeback for that one!


----------



## dutchman

Darcy said:


> "SeminoleHunter and I had a great time on our date last night"        --- any female on the forum



Double


----------



## REMINGTON710

I love my youth shotgun---Fulldraw


----------



## fulldraw74

REMINGTON710 said:


> I love my youth shotgun---Fulldraw



When i grow up i want to be just like Uncle243................Remmy


----------



## 243Savage

REMINGTON710 said:


> I love my youth shotgun---Fulldraw



I have no new material to work with, so I'll bring this subject up again.....Remington710


----------



## fulldraw74

I miss JDG.....................Remmy


----------



## REMINGTON710

243Savage said:


> I have no new material to work with, so I'll bring this subject up again.....Remington710



well he was talkin bout how y'all were going to use it to bust spotlite out of jail!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710

fulldraw74 said:


> I miss JDG.....................Remmy


----------



## 243Savage

Seminolehunter is mine. So....BACK OFF GaGirl!  
By Darcy.


----------



## Buck

243Savage said:


> Seminolehunter is mine. So....BACK OFF GaGirl!
> By Darcy.


----------



## fulldraw74

243Savage said:


> Seminolehunter is mine. So....BACK OFF GaGirl!
> By Darcy.


----------



## dutchman

Taking care of your wife when she's not feeling well - Fulldraw74


----------



## fulldraw74

dutchman said:


> Taking care of your wife when she's not feeling well - Fulldraw74







I just killed my 2nd deer with a bow...............KennyJr.


----------



## 243Savage

Photoshop tricks with dead deer:  How to "doctor" an entry wound...............By Kennyjr.


----------



## 243Savage

I have the cheapest car insurance rate of any Woody's member........by Buck#4.


----------



## fulldraw74

Wallpaper 101, The Crayola Way........................Bigabow


----------



## Darcy

243Savage said:


> Seminolehunter is mine. So....BACK OFF GaGirl!
> By Darcy.



this is supposed to be threads you'll NEVER see... a couple more pm's and that one will be for real...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

With deer season upon us, a blast from the past comes to mind. It may already be in here somewhere, but I did not care to sort through 580 something posts....

"Window Replacement Made Easy"  by MUDDYFOOTS


----------



## fulldraw74

Darcy said:


> this is supposed to be threads you'll NEVER see... a couple more pm's and that one will be for real...
> 
> 
> 
> whip:






He must have really stepped up his game..............


----------



## Muddyfoots

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> With deer season upon us, a blast from the past comes to mind. It may already be in here somewhere, but I did not care to sort through 580 something posts....
> 
> "Window Replacement Made Easy"  by MUDDYFOOTS



Practice, practice, practice.......


----------



## dutchman

fulldraw74 said:


> He must have really stepped up his game..............



I'm telling ya, he made a trip to Tyrone!


----------



## Darcy

dutchman said:


> I'm telling ya, he made a trip to Tyrone!



and i'm telling you, i'm not in tyrone! but really, my message wasn't nearly as good as GaGirl's


----------



## fulldraw74

Darcy said:


> and i'm telling you, i'm not in tyrone! but really, my message wasn't nearly as good as GaGirl's



Your just lucky he is not a fish.........


----------



## dutchman

Darcy said:


> and i'm telling you, i'm not in tyrone! but really, my message wasn't nearly as good as GaGirl's



Only because her avatar at the time was a headshot and yours is a...well...you know.


----------



## 243Savage

Darcy said:


> this is supposed to be threads you'll NEVER see... a couple more pm's and that one will be for real...



So...are you saying we might very well see this as a thread?


----------



## Muddyfoots

243Savage said:


> So...are you saying we might very well see this as a thread?


----------



## REMINGTON710

I will never shot a doe untill after the rut--scooter1.....60 grit


----------



## REMINGTON710

I will never shot a doe untill after the rut--scooter1.....60 grit


----------



## 243Savage

REMINGTON710 said:


> I will never shot a doe untill after the rut--scooter1.....60 grit





REMINGTON710 said:


> I will never shot a doe untill after the rut--scooter1.....60 grit



I like posting things in pairs.....By Remington710.


----------



## dutchman

I would never use school computers to post on Woody's - Remington710


----------



## REMINGTON710

dutchman said:


> I would never use school computers to post on Woody's - Remington710



too bad I'm off school this week....


----------



## REMINGTON710

I know how to spell--dutchman


----------



## dutchman

REMINGTON710 said:


> to bad I'm off school this week....





REMINGTON710 said:


> I know how to spell--dutchman



HA! Says you.


----------



## REMINGTON710

I never said I can spell, just said you can't


----------



## BIGABOW

"the Truth About Me And Tubby"
By Kenny Jr


----------



## REMINGTON710

dutchman said:


> I would never use school computers to post on Woody's - Remington710



and btw you are correct. You will NEVER EVER see that one...


----------



## REMINGTON710

dutchman said:


> I would never use school computers to post on Woody's - Remington710



and btw you are correct. You will NEVER EVER see that one...


----------



## dutchman

REMINGTON710 said:


> I never siad I can spell, just said you can't



I hear you!


----------



## dutchman

Just call me Ken - KennyJr.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dutchman said:


> I hear you!


----------



## fulldraw74

BIGABOW said:


> "the Truth About Me And Tubby"
> By Kenny Jr


----------



## REMINGTON710

BIGABOW said:


> "the Truth About Me And Tubby"
> By Kenny Jr


----------



## Sultan of Slime

My boots are made for walking - priveye

sorry I was feeling left out


----------



## fulldraw74

priveye said:


> My boots are made for walking - priveye
> 
> sorry I was feeling left out





Sorry man......but thats funny.


----------



## fulldraw74

I dont have a sense of humor....................Priveye


----------



## REMINGTON710

priveye said:


> My boots are made for walking - priveye
> 
> sorry I was feeling left out


----------



## Muddyfoots

priveye said:


> My boots are made for walking - priveye
> 
> sorry I was feeling left out



****.....


----------



## dutchman

priveye said:


> My boots are made for walking - priveye
> 
> sorry I was feeling left out





That one would win a prize!


----------



## FX Jenkins

priveye said:


> My boots are made for walking - priveye
> 
> sorry I was feeling left out



You sir, are a credit to our race....


----------



## huntfish

Successful Emu hunting by FX and Jasper......

























Oh wait, those are real threads.....


----------



## REMINGTON710

bama beat georgia---anyone...


----------



## REMINGTON710

haha your right they prolly will lose, but I can talk smack till it happens


----------



## REMINGTON710

proper eating manners--60grit


----------



## Muddyfoots

Pumpin gas 101.....JT


----------



## HuntinTom

I shoot little south Florida does - By Tweaked


----------



## dawg2

The real reason GA hunters really don't like FL hunters

Oh, yeah, and people that shoot dumb does!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat540014&hasJS=true


----------



## Buck

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Pumpin gas 101.....JT


----------



## DeerHawg

I CANT WAIT FOR THIS TRIP TO BE OVER SO I CAN GO BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## 243Savage

Hunting pics from Illinois....Fulldraw74


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Do these boots make my feet look fat?  -JT


----------



## dutchman

"I'm leaving and never coming back!" by Hogguide, hogdaddy, hogmania, hogbuster, or whomever he comes back as the next time around.


----------



## wickedjester

Im ok with PAPPILLIONS sigline by dutchman


----------



## Handgunner

dutchman said:


> "I'm leaving and never coming back!" by Hogguide, hogdaddy, hogmania, hogbuster, or whomever he comes back as the next time around.




wildchile was his last one...

Can't even spell "child" right. 


I just thought of another, "Ok, I finally get it.  I was in the wrong,  I couldn't comprehend simple rules and to this day keep breaking them" -- Hogguide, hogdaddy; wildchile; mrhogg, QDMHunter, ford8n, etc... blah blah blah

And that's just the ones I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## 243Savage

It's pretty clear to me what "typing around the censor" means....by any number of forum members.


----------



## Muddyfoots

"I missed that thread"......buck#4


----------



## dawg2

Man uses a stun gun on a carjacker with a gun and does not get shot.


----------



## Handgunner

dawg2 said:


> Man uses a stun gun on a carjacker with a gun and does not get shot.


----------



## fulldraw74

243Savage said:


> Hunting pics from Illinois....Fulldraw74


----------



## dutchman

PAPPILLION said:


> Im ok with PAPPILLIONS sigline by dutchman



You're so sensitive.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

StriperAddict  I can jump as high as Tigger so I'm going to join the WMBA


----------



## Buck

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> "I missed that thread"......buck#4


----------



## REMINGTON710

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> StriperAddict  I can jump as high as Tigger so I'm going to join the WMBA


----------



## FishingAddict

"I'm gonna bite my tounge and keep my thoughts to myself on this one"

By FishingAddict.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I'm going to get of the couch and not break anything for at least a week........ REMINGTON710


----------



## REMINGTON710

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm going to get of the couch and not break anything for at least a week........ REMINGTON710



I still have my IPOD : remmy


----------



## 243Savage

All about water pressure regulators and other home plumbing tips.....By Buck#4


----------



## fulldraw74

I'm gonna let this thread die.........243Savage


----------



## Handgunner

fulldraw74 said:


> I'm gonna let this thread die.........243Savage


And I'm gonna let him -- fulldraw74


----------



## 243Savage

Handgunner said:


> And I'm gonna let him -- fulldraw74



I'm staying out of this one.....By Buck#4


----------



## fulldraw74

243Savage said:


> I'm staying out of this one.....By Buck#4



Let's keep these threads on the topic being discussed........by Muddyfoots


----------



## Handgunner

60grit said:
			
		

> My posts always make perfect sense------by Remmy



I thought it was "My posts always make perfect cents"...


----------



## Buck

"I can't quite put my finger on it" .... by 243Savage


----------



## 243Savage

I didn't post a youtube video link today.....by fussyray.


----------



## dawg2

I'll never say "Clintax" again....by Dixie


----------



## JFKFLA

Tebow deserves the Heisman by Supersport


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Doppler Radar is for girls - 60grit


----------



## westcobbdog

"I hate Tiffany" by doenightmare..


----------



## dutchman

I don't kiss and tell - Daisy Duke

I love all of Daisy Duke's threads - LLove and/or Darcy


----------



## CHITOWN

GO CUBS!!!!!..................by Cardfan
GO CARDINALS!!!!.................by me, CHITOWN


----------



## Ruger#3

*Lil Debbies*

"I'm swearin off Lil Debbies"- Priveye


----------



## dutchman

We ain't getting that dog! - Fulldraw74


----------



## dawg2

dutchman said:


> We ain't getting that dog! - Fulldraw74


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Ruger#3 said:


> "I'm swearin off Lil Debbies"- Priveye


----------



## fulldraw74

dutchman said:


> We ain't getting that dog! - Fulldraw74


----------



## SELFBOW

I got bubbabuck's horseshoe now by JT


----------



## dawg2

fulldraw74 said:


>



How's that dog?


----------



## fulldraw74

dawg2 said:


> How's that dog?



What dog???? 



60Grit said:


> Pomeranians make awesome deer dogs - by Fulldraw




She's a mini schnauzer(sp?) and she has to earn her keep somehow.....


----------



## fulldraw74

Despite contrary belief i'm not interested in becoming a PSA member....... by Dawg2


----------



## redneckcamo

how many chitterlings are you allowed too have before you are considered a HOG...........


----------



## Ruger#3

"How bout them Dawgs and Gators"-60 Grit


----------



## SELFBOW

Jim Thompson said:


> welcome! dont worry about the deer, they will come and they get easier after the first


yeah that by JT


----------



## elfiii

"Its' raining cats and dogs" - Thunter


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Teflon & Alluminium is for girls...Iron is my frying pan material of choice!!-Fulldraw74


----------



## dawg2

fulldraw74 said:


> Despite contrary belief i'm not interested in becoming a PSA member....... by Dawg2




What does that stand for?  Peckerwoods Saying Anything?


----------



## fulldraw74

dawg2 said:


> What does that stand for?  Peckerwoods Saying Anything?



Pretty much.......


----------



## dawg2

fulldraw74 said:


> Pretty much.......



I am looking for a Miniature Great Dane.  Know where I can get one?


----------



## fulldraw74

dawg2 said:


> I am looking for a Miniature Great Dane.  Know where I can get one?



Nope..... Just take the full size version and chop his legs off....


----------



## dawg2

fulldraw74 said:


> Nope..... Just take the full size version and chop his legs off....



My wife keeps bugging me about getting a "mini" dog.  I didn't let her see that schnauzer thread though


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I wanna replace Larry Munson - 60Grit


----------



## 243Savage

Let's plan a Woody's keg party....by Buck#4


----------



## Muddyfoots

243Savage said:


> Let's plan a Woody's keg party....by Buck#4





Would some of you nice Atlanta folks please move south...redlevel.


----------



## JR

"I'm an RC Plane master technician!"-- 243Savage


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Powdered milk is for old people-Dixie


----------



## JR

"I hate little debbie's"-- Priveye


----------



## Sultan of Slime

kennyjr1976 said:


> "I hate little debbie's"-- Priveye



I dont hate her.
Its just her and my wife dont like each other.


----------



## turtlebug

I do not know all the employees at the Macon BPS, I just resemble one of their frequent fliers.......Priveye


----------



## Buck

243Savage said:


> Let's plan a Woody's keg party....by Buck#4


----------



## dutchman

I hate Brunswick Stew - T-Bug.


----------



## dawg2

Let me tell you how happy wife was when I bought a flintlock muzzleloader


----------



## Sultan of Slime

turtlebug said:


> I do not know all the employees at the Macon BPS, I just resemble one of their frequent fliers.......Priveye



The term is High Roller.(no pun intended)


----------



## dawg2

Let's talk about the crossbow incident now


----------



## turtlebug

dawg2 said:


> Let's talk about the crossbow incident now



It was a recuve and lets DON'T...........


----------



## Sultan of Slime

turtlebug said:


> It was a recuve and lets DON'T...........



she has to pronounce it RECUVE cause her lips still swollen!!!

Sorry I couldnt pass that up


----------



## dixie

Why I swore off cut bait and eat only cooked fish now--------by 60 grit


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Please hold my hair outta the way      -       buck#4


----------



## dawg2

priveye said:


> she has to pronounce it RECUVE cause her lips still swollen!!!
> 
> Sorry I couldnt pass that up



Her Lip???  Must have been some fancy "Annie Oakley" shooting with that bow


----------



## fulldraw74

Scotch Guard really works........by KennyJr


----------



## Muddyfoots

My couch is a "bed of roses"......kennyjr.


----------



## fulldraw74

My new diet is the "bomb".......  by KennyJr.


----------



## JR

fulldraw74 said:


> Scotch Guard really works........by KennyJr





MUDDYFOOTS said:


> My couch is a "bed of roses"......kennyjr.





fulldraw74 said:


> My new diet is the "bomb".......  by KennyJr.


----------



## fulldraw74

"Puddle of Mud" and "Stained" are my favorite music groups......by kennyjr


----------



## fulldraw74

"Do you Smell that?".........by kennyjr


----------



## fulldraw74

When you climbing up a ladder and you hear something splatter...........by Kennyjr....


----------



## JR

fulldraw74 said:


> "Puddle of Mud" and "Stained" are my favorite music groups......by kennyjr





fulldraw74 said:


> "Do you Smell that?".........by kennyjr





fulldraw74 said:


> When you climbing up a ladder and you hear something splatter...........by Kennyjr....



Everyone thinks they are a comedian!!!


----------



## fulldraw74

kennyjr1976 said:


> Everyone thinks they are a comedian!!!



I for one dont find any humor in those posts......


----------



## JR

"Yea, I can keep a secret!"--- Muddyfoots or Fulldraw74


----------



## fulldraw74

kennyjr1976 said:


> "Yea, I can keep a secret!"--- Muddyfoots or Fulldraw74





I never TOLD the secret.......


----------



## dawg2

fulldraw74 said:


> I never TOLD the secret.......



Must have been one of those "purge and cleansing" diets.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Never touch the stuff  - Kenny jr


----------



## dawg2




----------



## Sultan of Slime

dawg2 said:


>



Thats the clean up on isle 4 stuff aint it?


----------



## dawg2

priveye said:


> Thats the clean up on isle 4 stuff aint it?



That is what I hear.  Blow out your o-ring


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Tai Bo for dummies - priveye


----------



## Muddyfoots

I really love sleepin in the great outdoors...The Ambassadeer


----------



## Red Man

How to kill a floor with one shot :  by T bug


----------



## turtlebug

Red Man said:


> How to kill a floor with one shot :  by T bug


----------



## dawg2

Red Man said:


> How to kill a floor with one shot :  by T bug





How did she cook that anyway?


----------



## dawg2

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I really love sleepin in the great outdoors...The Ambassadeer


----------



## Ol' Red

Rules of old age:

1. Don't trust a poot. - Kenny Jr.

Red


----------



## OutFishHim

Ol' Red said:


> Rules of old age:
> 
> 1. Don't trust a poot. - Kenny Jr.
> 
> Red




Things are begining to make sense!


----------



## fulldraw74

Scrapbooking 101.....by KennyJr.


----------



## JR

fulldraw74 said:


> Scrapbooking 101.....by KennyJr.


----------



## fulldraw74

60Grit said:


> Oh, my bad, I didn't see the "S". Carry on.


----------



## hicktownboy

I need a 2nd man or maybe a 3rd for this dessert... kennyjr


----------



## straitshooter

geroge bush is the best president ever! by me!


----------



## Buck

"Best way to sneak up on buffalo"  by 243Savage


----------



## Muddyfoots

"Never wear a lama suit in a lama pen"................buck#4


----------



## 243Savage

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> "Never wear a lama suit in a lama pen"................buck#4



Beat me to it....



My other life as an elk decoy........By Buck#4


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I like jewish elk-Priveye


----------



## Muddyfoots

priveye said:


> I like jewish elk-Priveye


----------



## dawg2

60Grit said:


> Is Geroge, Sardoge's cousin???



Is that the Italian guy or the Spaniard?


----------



## Buck

priveye said:


> I like jewish elk-Priveye


----------



## straitshooter

John McCain just won the 2008 presidential election!


----------



## dawg2

I think Ronald Reagan is the best President and I love Republicans------>straitshooter


----------



## StriperAddict

"Linwood always makes perfect sense"

by elfiii, Howard Roark, 60grit, dixie, jimbo4116, SBG, MudDucker, knifemaker, Jeff Young,  jj4301 and myself


----------



## onemilmhz

"PETA members and the hunters who love them!"


----------



## fulldraw74

How to build your very own Llama suit..........by Buck#4


----------



## fulldraw74

Elk....The other white meat......by buck#4


----------



## FX Jenkins

Coonhunters Are Sissies - BBD


----------



## FX Jenkins

"This water feels fabulous" -  Fishingaddict...


----------



## StriperAddict

"I hate resurrecting OLD POSTS" ...  by FX Jenkins


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Tips on Sighting in a Rifle by MCG DAWG


----------



## dawg2

I won't wear pink anymore.   dpjones


----------



## turtlebug

"Hey, Look at this cool outfit I just bought my girlfriend from Fredericks of Hollywood!"

dpjones


----------



## JD

I hate Neil Diamond by Hooked on Quack


----------



## elfiii

turtlebug said:


> "Hey, Look at this cool outfit I just bought my girlfriend from Fredericks of Hollywood!"
> 
> dpjones





You go girl!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Bondo, now there's a useless product-Buck#4


----------



## 243Savage

Pics of my latest fender bender....By Buck#4


----------



## Sultan of Slime

The Wal-Mart is too close to my house-243Savage


----------



## FX Jenkins

dawg2 said:


> I won't wear pink anymore.   dpjones





had about 10 solid one liners in a row their....


----------



## JD

I hate it when a dog licks my toes!  BY Spotlite


----------



## dawg2

I hate ABBA     60 Grit


----------



## JohnK3

Why I Am A Mason by dawg2


----------



## Buck

"*How to get a job with the US Park Service at Yellowstone.*" by 243Savage


----------



## FX Jenkins

I hate tacking pictures of the local wildlife - 243savage


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I love doing the dishes and washing clothes- Fulldraw74


----------



## 243Savage

I've made it a whole week without denting a fender, tearing off a bumper, or busting a windshield.  ......By Buck#4


----------



## Branchminnow

JohnK3 said:


> Why I Am A Mason by dawg2


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I'll see you in the Rapture by Polecat.


----------



## BKA

I went for a jog today. - Sultan of Slime


----------



## Sultan of Slime

BKA said:


> I went for a jog today. - Sultan of Slime



You forgot "I Love My New Treadmill" -Sultan of Slime


----------



## JR

buck#4 said:


> "*How to get a job with the US Park Service at Yellowstone.*" by 243Savage



-OR-

"Sure, come on out, we have plenty of room!" by 243Savage


----------



## dawg2

Branchminnow said:


>



Do not encourage him!  Back to your compound


----------



## gasman26

"I hate all you can eat buffets" by North georgia mountain man


----------



## 243Savage

Let's post silly threads all day....by Snakeman.


----------



## Buck

"How To Bag A Super Model." by Randy


----------



## StriperAddict

"Too homesick for Muddyfoots Brunswick Stew, I wanna come back to Georgia"  by 243Savage


----------



## Muddyfoots

"I knapped ANOTHER point today without needing a transfusion"...............HG.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

"How to be Mr nice guy" by 60 Grit


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Who ratted out Bang? - Author to be determined...


----------



## FX Jenkins

Workin2Hunt said:


> Who ratted out Bang? - Author to be determined...


----------



## 243Savage

Woody's just bought more bandwidth, y'all post away!!!!....By Handgunner


----------



## 243Savage

I'm only taking 5 vacations this year, any suggestions where to go?........By Buck#4.


----------



## UncleStinky

Pigs taste bad. by the baconator


----------



## Muddyfoots

UncleStinky said:


> Pigs taste bad. by the baconator



Shoulda give him a baff...


----------



## Sultan of Slime

ode to a frying pan - Fulldraw74


----------



## huberbanjopicker

Vote Obama 2008


----------



## REMINGTON710

huberbanjopicker said:


> Vote Obama 2008


----------



## fulldraw74

I made it on the FD Farms Archery Challenge Team...........by Randy


----------



## ClydeWigg3

huberbanjopicker said:


> Vote Obama 2008


----------



## ClydeWigg3

*What I like about O'bama is......*


----------



## huberbanjopicker

_What I like about O'bama is......_



hahahaha thats even better


----------



## huberbanjopicker

I hate country music and collard greens


----------



## dutchman

I found out how to cut my cell phone bill in half - KennyJr1976.


----------



## 243Savage

I just got Dutchman an annual national parks pass...by me.


----------



## straitshooter

Elfiii supports Jim Martin.... denouces Chambliss!


----------



## dutchman

243Savage said:


> I just got Dutchman an annual national parks pass...by me.



Sorehead!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Let's extend deer season 2 months!!   By Daddyrabbit with foreward by Jody Hawk


----------



## Otis

Tech is by far a better team. Half the forum members


----------



## JR

dutchman said:


> I found out how to cut my cell phone bill in half - KennyJr1976.


----------



## dutchman

"Tourists in my neighborhood make me happy" - 243Savage


----------



## dutchman

"I really like Danica Patrick's driving ability" - Turtlebug.


----------



## Nautical Son

"I hate old threads"---- dutchman

Dude your on a tear tonight aren't ya.


----------



## dutchman

TGattis said:


> "I hate old threads"---- dutchman
> 
> Dude your on a tear tonight aren't ya.



Nothing much going on...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Hey, this thread is a classic and had a great author.


----------



## dutchman

Bring back H-o-g-guide! - Elfiii or Handgunner...or any of the mods for that matter.


----------



## Nugefan

dutchman said:


> Bring back H-o-g-guide! - Elfiii or Handgunner...or any of the mods for that matter.



now that would be a classic ....


----------



## Workin2Hunt

dutchman said:


> "I really like Danica Patrick's driving ability" - Turtlebug.


----------



## GlassEyeJones

This is a serious post - by GEJ


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I have never sent a "NOT FOR WORK" Email - Workin2Hunt


----------



## dutchman

"I Hate Stinkbait" - Sultan of Slime


----------



## dutchman

"Drivel is for losers"- any of the following, all of whom have more than 1000 posts in that drivel thread.

rhbama3
gaxtreme
T Fish
Snowhunter
Kebo
Scooter1
Deerehauler
Slip
Hooked On Quack
BBQBoss
Ruttnbuck
Nicodemus
Turkeypaw
Gav-N-TN
Turtlebug
Christy
Benji314
Mel82
OutFishHim
Georgiabelle
Quinn
Bitteroot


----------



## dutchman

"I really like 3D archery shoots where people shoot as much as they want" - Scooter1


----------



## Sultan of Slime

dutchman said:


> "I Hate Stinkbait" - Sultan of Slime







I have on Mark Richt boxers! - Dutchman & Jody Hawk


----------



## FX Jenkins

Its a beautiful day! - Skipper


----------



## FX Jenkins

Nobody welcomed me to this forum.  -   AmandaM


----------



## modern_yeoman

When does the new Ralph Lauren Polo shirt Spring Collection come out?- Nicodemus


----------



## Keebs

FX Jenkins said:


> Its a beautiful day! - Skipper


----------



## hogtrap44

I like snakes.


----------



## Otis

modern_yeoman said:


> When does the new Ralph Lauren Polo shirt Spring Collection come out?- Nicodemus


 




I harvested a turkey! -rhbama


----------



## Crooked Stick

FX Jenkins said:


> Nobody welcomed me to this forum.  -   AmandaM


----------



## Crooked Stick

modern_yeoman said:


> When does the new Ralph Lauren Polo shirt Spring Collection come out?- Nicodemus



that one too Mo Yeo


----------



## BBQBOSS

My wife is stoked about me finding the GON Forum!!! -BBQBOSS


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Sultan of Slime said:


> I have never sent a "NOT FOR WORK" Email - Workin2Hunt


----------



## jonkayak

CCA Rocks! by PualD or Seaweaver

CCA Sucks! by MechanicalDawg


----------



## jonkayak

modern_yeoman said:


> When does the new Ralph Lauren Polo shirt Spring Collection come out?- Nicodemus


----------



## FX Jenkins

I'm voting for _____.    -  JWK


----------



## Money man

Can someone id this snake for me? by Germag


----------



## Da Possum

You should NOT name a dog Doo Doo - Hooked On Quack


----------



## stringmusic

"I have ended my addiction to mustard"- Mudracin101


----------



## Lukikus2

How to crochet footies - Nicodemus


----------



## Les Miles

New Member Introductions

"Howdy, ,my name is Mack and I thought I'd finally sign up." - Ol' Red


----------



## Seth carter

im can spel now-me


----------



## T.P.

Every state should be QDMA...NCHillbilly


----------



## stringmusic

Seth carter said:


> im can spel now-me


----------



## NCHillbilly

Y'all aint gonna believe this-I just caught a black panther in one of my illegally set traps...Throwback


----------



## Hardwoods

Coach Mark Richt is the best coach UGA has ever had!- Sugar HillDawg


----------



## MonroeTaco

Can't wait for Lindsey Lohan's Playboy spread.- anybody.


----------



## Laneybird

I have finally come to agree with Jet Jockey about politics.   Money Man


----------



## Money man

Laneybird said:


> I have finally come to agree with Jet Jockey about politics.   Money Man



 yeah, hold yer breath on that one.


----------



## quinn

Drinking while on woodys is prohibited!


----------



## Self!

Big Steve makes alot of sense - elfiii

twaddler for president! - entire PF forum


----------



## spinefish

Score and age?  -  NCHillbilly

Turned myself in for game violation  -  Throwback


----------



## deermeat270

I have decided to vote for Obama and why! - Pbradley


----------



## pbradley

deermeat270 said:


> I have decided to vote for Obama and why! - Pbradley



I plan on voting for him ... AGAIN.


----------



## boneboy96

I want to keep my LSU avatar.    Miguel C.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

boneboy96 said:


> I want to keep my LSU avatar.    Miguel C.



I love my UGA bumper sticker,,,,,,,,,Les Miles.


----------



## Jeff C.

I ain't that tuff y'all - Nic


----------



## Boudreaux

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love my UGA bumper sticker,,,,,,,,,Les Miles.



I saw that bumper sticker once.  Once.


----------



## Les Miles

"They finally made me a Moderator" - Scooter/60Grit/Yellow Hammer/Scooter1/Miguel Cervantes


----------



## mudracing101

stringmusic said:


> "I have ended my addiction to mustard"- Mudracin101


----------



## Keebs

"I can't wait to start my new daily routine of being up from sunrise to sunset" - - Slip


----------



## mudracing101

"100 differant ways to enjoy mustard on your tuna patties"  - Keebs


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> "100 differant ways to enjoy mustard on your tuna patties"  - Keebs


----------



## slip

Keebs said:


> "I can't wait to start my new daily routine of being up from sunrise to sunset" - - Slip


----------



## Kendallbearden

Congrats kendallbearden on becoming a new moderator - elfiii, savage243, muddyfoots, secondseason, dawg2, Jake Allen


----------



## Kendallbearden

savage243, you're my hero  --- by: otis.


----------



## fulldraw74

I wanna be an admin.......243savage


----------



## win280

Look at my new pet snake-Gadestroyer74


----------



## elfiii

I will never say the word "Christian" on this message board ever again - hummdaddy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> I will never say the word "Christian" on this message board ever again - hummdaddy.


----------



## dawg2

I understand the Bible   Atlashunter


----------



## .

I'm not resurrecting the ol' PSA....Fulldraw74


----------



## Jim Thompson

ahhhh looking over this one.  you can tell when I retired as an admin.  yall quit quoting me


----------



## elfiii

Jim Thompson said:


> ahhhh looking over this one.  you can tell when I retired as an admin.  yall quit quoting me



"Idiot".

There. That better?


----------



## Jim Thompson

elfiii said:


> "Idiot".
> 
> There. That better?



yep


----------



## harryrichdawg

Small bucks taste better  - - -   Jeff Phillips

Look at my new AR15  - - -  Nic

I'm swearing off women  - - -  Pbradly


----------



## fulldraw74

I'm not sharpshots dad.....iflyfish


----------



## elfiii

I voted a straight Republican ticket - bigredwon


----------



## Silver Britches

Online Petition To Keep Hooters Out Of Washington County - By Hooked On Quack

That's all! Lock the thread! I win!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

How to sneak back in - KennyJR


----------



## Jeff C.

I could care less what my yard looks like- sinclair1


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I'm coming out of retirement it bites the big one- LMLXS


----------



## sinclair1

Jeff C. said:


> I could care less what my yard looks like- sinclair1



I messed up the face palm-Jeff C


----------



## joedublin

PETA'S favorite wild game crockpot recipes


----------



## .

I got wireless internet in my Teepee - Nic


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Strang got the 1,000,000 campfire post.


----------



## rydert

Migmack said:


> Strang got the 1,000,000 campfire post.


----------



## Da Possum

I am a real man - havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Da Possum

Golden Coral sucks - Mud


----------



## Da Possum

My husband is a real man - LMS


----------



## Da Possum

Winnie the Pooh is offensive - Quack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers




----------



## peanutman04

"Top 5 ways to remove back hair"- Migmack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

peanutman04 said:


> "Top 5 ways to remove back hair"- Migmack


----------



## Jeff C.

I had a nature bar and banana for lunch today-Mud


----------



## Jeff C.

Tifton is not beautiful-hdm03


----------



## Jeff C.

Wish I could gain some weight-havin_fun_huntin


----------



## Jeff C.

Think I'll go back to work, retirement isn't all it's cracked up to be-Nic


----------



## Jeff C.

I always heed warnings from Mods-rydert


----------



## mudracing101

hdm03 said:


> Golden Coral sucks - Mud





Jeff C. said:


> I had a nature bar and banana for lunch today-Mud


----------



## Jeff C.

No more goofing off for me-Quack


----------



## Jeff C.

I love it when my neighbor cuts my grass-Sarah Fair


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Jeff C. on a roll


----------



## Jeff C.

Think I'll burn one with the HEED-Hawglips


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Another oldie but goodie


----------



## Branchminnow

I feel old


----------



## Jeff C.

The clock is fixed-hdmo3


----------



## Hilsman

I'm done with minivans - Mattech


----------



## Hilsman

I'm sellin my racin cheekuns - KYDawg


----------



## doenightmare

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Another oldie but goodie



This a good un' NGMM.

"I voted for Hillary" - elfiii.

"Black Panthers Are Real" - Nic

"We Need to Shorten Deer Season" - T.P.


----------



## Jeff C.

I'm going to change my avatar to a BULLDAWG and post more often-doenightmare


----------



## Hilsman

Propane heaters in a tent is OK-migmack


----------



## Jeff C.

Hilsman said:


> Propane heaters in a tent is OK-migmack



OR......How to stay warm in a tent without getting burned-Migmack


----------



## doenightmare

"Check out my new pet spider" - kendallbeardon


----------



## KyDawg

Usefull Billy #1.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

How to sleep while on fire.. 

Mud runs from fire.


----------



## Kendallbearden

doenightmare said:


> "Check out my new pet spider" - kendallbeardon


----------



## Jeff C.

How bout them yellerjackets-KyDawg


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Everbody remembers me...Branchminnow


----------



## Kendallbearden

"You ever notice when you're the last person to comment on a thread, essentially killing it? "


----------



## Jeff C.

Kendallbearden said:


> "You ever notice when you're the last person to comment on a thread, essentially killing it? "



Wrong thread-Kendallbearden


----------



## Lukikus2

Jeff C. said:


> I love it when my neighbor cuts my grass-Sarah Fair



L o l


----------



## Jeff C.

I'm no longer the Nekkid Twista Champ-Hooked On Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack

"My son the lawn mower mechanic . ."  Chiefbro


----------



## Jeff C.

My tractor ain't runnin right, gonna give Jag a call-Quackbro


----------



## cramer

TV Dinners - it's a lifestyle
NCHILLBILLY


----------



## KyDawg

Anyone here attending the Crab grass festival?  Sinclair.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Nic Eats Da Panther!


----------



## Da Possum

I hate the park - HFH


----------



## karen936

I'm fixing the clock by HDM03


----------



## karen936

I don't bbq no more by Bigs


----------



## Da Possum

Jeff C. said:


> The clock is fixed-hdmo3





karen936 said:


> I'm fixing the clock by HDM03



Grrrr......parts are on backorder folks.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I can't get enough of the snow. 

Chief-0


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Pappy Walks the High Wire at Tallulah Gorge.


----------

